
Next wave of SaaS - laktek
http://www.laktek.com/2017/01/12/next-wave-of-saas
======
idm_guru
Auth0's business model is a race to zero. Microsoft, Google, Salesforce,
Oracle and others (for example Okta, Onelogin in the startup arena) are going
to force their prices down to practically nothing. The per user pricing model
in the identity space is loved by insipid venture capitalists who like simple
"back of the envelope" math, but customers hate it. You are penalizing
customers for using your service--rewarding them for putting as few users as
possible in the system. Also, there is no one-size fits all value for users--
some users are more valuable then others (for example, an employee versus a
one-time ecommerce customer who buys a t-shirt). So you end up trying to price
users differently, which undermines your value story. What's more likely to
happen is that open standards will increase competition and centralized
service providers who add very little value, and are big targets for hackers,
will be lucky to get out alive.

------
pforpeter
You are an absolute visionary and could be the next Steve Jobs or Elon Musk
even. Please keep sharing your predictions and I can stop my 401 contributions
and invest in those companies you mention and beat Warrent Buffett soon.

------
webmaven
OK, this makes a better case than the previous post (HN discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13371662](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13371662)),
as it is discussing new niches opening up rather than old/existing ones dying
out.

------
buzz2090
Can you please give an example for an automated action flow?

~~~
laktek
Simple one is re-engagement notifications you can do with Mixpanel
([https://mixpanel.com/notifications/](https://mixpanel.com/notifications/))

